# EMS Tattoos



## detox187 (Aug 11, 2009)

So I searched around the forum a little for a tattoo thread. I figured I would post a pic of my newest tattoo which is a blend of a traumatic injury and the star of life.  Let me know what you think!


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 11, 2009)

Here ya go....

Show me your ink


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 11, 2009)

*re*

Picture of my body suit in the works in my profile.  Traditional japanese


----------



## medic417 (Aug 12, 2009)

Glad to see it can be covered while at work.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 12, 2009)

*re*

yeah can be covered completely.  Except when im in scrubs i have to where a t-shirt underneath the top to keep the top of it from creeping over the lowish neckline of scrubs


----------



## tracyloo32 (Aug 16, 2009)

this is awesome i  love it.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Aug 23, 2009)

I wonder how many folk in other lines of work carry tattoos that have something to do with that work?


----------



## harkj (Aug 23, 2009)

everybody i work with has a star of life tattoo somewhere on their body and some of them cant be covered by the uniform but as long as its not offensive you do not have to cover your tattoos


----------



## medic417 (Aug 23, 2009)

If they are not covered you might as well not show up for work as you will just be sent home.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 23, 2009)

harkj said:


> everybody i work with has a star of life tattoo somewhere on their body and some of them cant be covered by the uniform but as long as its not offensive you do not have to cover your tattoos



Might want to check out _JEMS_ issue regarding this as the majority of EMS has policies with "no visible". 

R/r 911


----------



## Sasha (Aug 23, 2009)

harkj said:


> everybody i work with has a star of life tattoo somewhere on their body and some of them cant be covered by the uniform but as long as its not offensive you do not have to cover your tattoos



I dont understand why people want to tattoo themselves with a symbol that represents something you may or may not be doing next year.


----------



## ki4mus (Aug 23, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I dont understand why people want to tattoo themselves with a symbol that represents something you may or may not be doing next year.



becouse even if I'm not doing this in a year (though personally I fully plan to) the star of life has been a major part of my life for the past 4 years and always been in my life as I pretty much grew up in an ambulance...The closest friends and family that I have ware a blue star or a red cross... I ware the star on my clothes almost everyday, why not see to it that I always have it on me? I'm certainly not ashamed of it...


----------



## atropine (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't get the whole tatoo thing, isn't enough that you got your glow in the dark patch?


----------



## FireResuce48 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a work in progress. The outline is done. I just need it colored.

It's a Maltese cross with a helmet in the middle with my station number and such.

Yea, I might not be at that station forever. But it's the first place I vollied at. In 2007 I lived there and had the time of life riding with some good fire fighters and emts who also lived there. 

When I look at I remember them. It's for me to always look at and remember the bonds ive formed with those guys.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2009)

FireResuce48 said:


> I have a work in progress. The outline is done. I just need it colored.
> 
> It's a Maltese cross with a helmet in the middle with my station number and such.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't a picture on the wall with all members of that service allow the same if not better recall?


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 24, 2009)

FireResuce48 said:


> I have a work in progress. The outline is done. I just need it colored.
> 
> It's a Maltese cross with a helmet in the middle with my station number and such.
> 
> ...


 
Even the older veterans who were once very proud of their military tattoos are now very saddened at the way their body is no longer doing justice to what was one a symbol they were proud of.  Many will now keep the tattoo covered to avoid embarrassing questions about "what was that" as the aging process has totally distorted the image that they once cherished as a proud memory.  Many probably wish they had gotten  photographs of their memories instead of a tattoo.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 24, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Even the older veterans who were once very proud of their military tattoos are now very saddened at the way their body is no longer doing justice to what was one a symbol they were proud of.  Many will now keep the tattoo covered to avoid embarrassing questions about "what was that" as the aging process has totally distorted the image that they once cherished as a proud memory.  Many probably wish they had gotten  photographs of their memories instead of a tattoo.



Plus one. My grandfather was a career navy man. He has tattoos on both his forearms, when asked by a younger family member what they were, he told them (could not tell, they look like big black ink blotches and he is a thin and lean man.) and also added it was the worst decision he had ever made and has regretted it for years and often wears long sleeves in public to cover them.

Pictures don't ruin your skin


----------



## Brandon O (Aug 24, 2009)

atropine said:


> I don't get the whole tatoo thing, isn't enough that you got your glow in the dark patch?



Yeah, I'm planning on getting a full-torso tattoo in fluorescent ink of those sweet high-visibility vests.


----------



## harkj (Aug 24, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Might want to check out _JEMS_ issue regarding this as the majority of EMS has policies with "no visible".
> 
> R/r 911



i should have phrased that as the company i work you are allowed to have visible tattoos as long as they are not offensive.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 24, 2009)

some people get tattoos, not to look good, or be cool... but they get them because it represents something they stand for, or something they did in their life... i have one tattoo that (to me) represents my family, where i grew up, and where i am from... another which represents (to me) my medical time in the navy, but its not a star of life or a caduceus... also have a tattoo that represents my passion for rock climbing... and i am about to get a japanese half sleeve representing my time living in japan... ironically it will intertwine with my tattoo that represents where i am from, and where i grew up... i will always be able to tell a story about my tattoos... 

i do think how it will affect me in the future... but i like to live in the present. just got to find a department, that will let me wear a long sleeved uniform...


----------



## ResTech (Aug 24, 2009)

All tattoos tend to get a little distorted with aging and looser skin... however, the inks and techniques used today I would say are better then those used in 1959. 

When I turn 70, I'll let you all know how mine are looking


----------



## kittaypie (Aug 24, 2009)

ResTech said:


> All tattoos tend to get a little distorted with aging and looser skin... however, the inks and techniques used today I would say are better then those used in 1959.
> 
> When I turn 70, I'll let you all know how mine are looking



i agree... tattoos are a LOT better today than they were 50 years ago. i expect mine to age pretty gracefully... and if they don't there's always laser removal/plastic surgery


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 24, 2009)

you can always get them touched up too...


----------



## EMTguy69 (Aug 25, 2009)

I have the star of life on my right forearm (inside).....I just started with a new EMS company, and my FTO told me that we're not allowed to have visible tattoos...well I don't have a problem with covering my tat....the only thing I found it to be a double standard was that this guy has tattoos on both arms down to his wrist and neck.....and doesn't cover them up....I think its stupid for a FTO to tell you that you have to cover your tattoo, when he just walks around showing off his....what ever happened to "Lead by expample"?

I cover my tattoo just to humor him......but I don't agree with the double standard.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 25, 2009)

he was probably joking around with you... there probably is a tattoo policy but obviously its not enforced...


----------



## bunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

detox187 said:


> So I searched around the forum a little for a tattoo thread. I figured I would post a pic of my newest tattoo which is a blend of a traumatic injury and the star of life.  Let me know what you think!



This is incredible. I absolutely love your idea of combining the star with the injury. Very clever. Very well done as well. I'll be doing a tat myself but it will be for my medical id bracelet, not for ems.. will double well nicely though.


----------



## EMTguy69 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Tattoo*

That's a nice Tattoo, detox187.  I have the Star of Life with the Cadeuces in the center....I get alot of compliments from it.....although there once was this one guy who asked me if my tat had something to do with the KKK.....I was like What the F****?!, then I said "No, it has nothing to do with the KKK, it's the star of life which you see on an ambulance with the Cadeuces...which is the medical symbol.....then he was like "Oh....cool..." LMAO!!!!!


----------



## guardian528 (Aug 26, 2009)

i think this is a very cool design, i haven't seen anything like it. 

i'm fine with smaller tattoo's that represent something.... but the bigger they get, the less i like them. like when people cover entire body parts with ink, especially when it doesn't mean anything or interferes with things like work. i prefer looking at what we were born with.

in other words, cool design, but getting a little big. although i don't think that would look as good any smaller because details would start to be sacrificed.


----------



## EMTguy69 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Off the subject.*



kittaypie said:


> i agree... tattoos are a LOT better today than they were 50 years ago. i expect mine to age pretty gracefully... and if they don't there's always laser removal/plastic surgery



Are you still a Paramedic Student? If so, where and what classes do you recommend to help me with Paramedic School.  I'm currently EMT Basic, have 6 years experience as a Medical Assistant. I was teaching the Medical Assistant program for a while. 

Any infor that you can give me will help alot.  Thanks.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 26, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> i think this is a very cool design, i haven't seen anything like it.
> 
> i'm fine with smaller tattoo's that represent something.... but the bigger they get, the less i like them. like when people cover entire body parts with ink, especially when it doesn't mean anything or interferes with things like work. i prefer looking at what we were born with.
> 
> in other words, cool design, but getting a little big. although i don't think that would look as good any smaller because details would start to be sacrificed.



Sometimes location and size of the tattoo directly relate to the tattoo itself. Mostly a symbolism of pain. I can see where the "pain" of that large a piece would tie in with the job. With tattoos, symbolism comes in bounds, at every possible level.


----------



## kittaypie (Aug 27, 2009)

EMTguy69 said:


> Are you still a Paramedic Student? If so, where and what classes do you recommend to help me with Paramedic School.  I'm currently EMT Basic, have 6 years experience as a Medical Assistant. I was teaching the Medical Assistant program for a while.
> 
> Any infor that you can give me will help alot.  Thanks.




yup, still a student. i'm out at victor valley college. it's a good idea to take anatomy/physiology before starting medic school. i went in without having taken any other classes and was overwhelmed with all the new information in such a short time period. my school teaches A&P in a 6 week period, which is way too short in my opinion. the people who had taken those courses ahead of time had an advantage. good luck!


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 27, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> you can always get them touched up too...


 
Must be nice to be so young you don't know what the aging process will do.



HNcorpsman said:


> he was probably joking around with you... there probably is a tattoo policy but obviously its not enforced...


 
The companies (and hospitals) I know strictly enforce their tatto policy.  Some employees have been so stupid to ignor these policies and have quickly found themselves on the unemployment line, with or without a union.  It is a direct violation of a written policy that they should have known about in advance.  Even some restaurants or any other job that deals with the public have these policies that require the tattoos to be covered.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 27, 2009)

At costco here they make their employees wear gauze/tape over them.  I mean seriously, costco? I wont go that far, but I will have mine covered. When you say ignore? What do you mean exactly? They had visible tattoos and didn't cover them, or they were covered and the tat was seen on accident?


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 28, 2009)

well usually the skin starts to get all loose and fugly around 60... soo i don't think i will care all that mach at that age... all my tattoos will be below my elbow so its not like it will be easy to see anyways... 

what he means by "ignore" is that employees who ignore to abide by the policy i.e. cover their tattoos will get kanked. pretty simple concept... but when i talk tattoos im talking like on the upper arm or on the chest or back... some of you are thinkin like on the hand, face, wrist, neck, head, scalp.. ewww obviously its gonna be hard to get hired if you have tattoos in those areas.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

I have them on my inner wrists. But they are covered by my watch and medic alert bracelet. *shrugs* I'll wear long sleeves and hopefully find a company that is willing to take me for my medical skills and overall professionalism, and not reject me because I have two dragonflies on my wrists.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 29, 2009)

i really cant imagine an EMS company that would reject anyone who has tattoos that can be covered by long sleeves... now if they cant be covered by longs sleeves its another story...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 29, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> i really cant imagine an EMS company that would reject anyone who has tattoos that can be covered by long sleeves... now if they cant be covered by longs sleeves its another story...



I can. A company that works in a region that never wears long sleeves. One must remember, there are tons of EMT's out there. 

An awakening, I test and interview at the least 10-20 EMT's a week now seeking a job. From two months ago where everyone was searching for Paramedics to now I am seeing at least five a week that have experience needing a job. The market is flooded with EMT's and the competition is fierce as anything to be eliminated will be used. 

I have a smorgasbord to choose from for one position. For example at this time I have 40 well qualified applicants that have passed their written, practical and initial panel interview all competing for just one position. If all applicants are as equal value as in strengths of medical, experience and drive; why would I need to hire someone that has to have special arrangements when I have 39 others that don't? Again, nothing personal as we have many that has tatts (non-visable). 

R/r 911


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 29, 2009)

*Po*

My opinion:
I don't like marred skin.  I don't like tattoos.  It's like having a big fancy postage stamp that I can't take off you.  Luckily, my ladyfriend and I feel the same way.  I don't like the colors (Any that I've seen.), but I do generally find human skin attractive.  


In another light:

If I were going to date, and given the option between two women that were equally kind, intelligent, attractive, and of the same moral quality, but one had a tattoo...I'd date the one without the tattoo.  Why change what I like?  All natural baby! 

Of course, I have friends with tattoos.  I just think the tats are ugly.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 29, 2009)

who would you hire?

applicant "A"

1. has an AS in para-medicine
2. served in the military as a health care provider for 5 years
3. has worked as an EMT-B for 2 years while obtaining an AS in para-medicine
4. is well groomed (wore long sleeve button up shirt w/tie and slacks to interview) 
5. is active and healthy
6. has a half sleeve that you can barley see with a polo shirt on. (which by the way you wouldnt realize he had a tattoo until after you hired him)

applicant "B"

1. has a paramedic cert
2. after he got his EMT-B he went straight to paramedic school
3. is somewhat well groomed (wore polo/jeans to interview)
4. is a bit chubby
5. has no real medical experience what so ever.


----------



## Hal9000 (Aug 29, 2009)

Option A.
Of course, I would find his tattoo to be a self-inflicted blemish.  Don't take too much offense if any, but I just don't like them.  I have never seen one that has enhanced the beauty of anyone, and I've never been able to imagine a scenario where I would want/need to acquire one myself.  Some people have different tastes.  

False dilemmas do not change the fact that I will pick someone without a tattoo, all other things being equal. If I'm going to get a slob or someone with something I consider a blemish who is professional, I'll always go with the latter.

Personally, do I like any tattoos? No.


Oddly enough, there are attractive people who have tattoos. I find the tattoo to be a permanent unattractive area.  Different strokes for different folks! 

PS-I hope I never work in an area where option B is the most viable choice!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2009)

Applicant B. You can train new people to behave how you want them to as a paramedic. Experienced people you often have to break out of their bad habits. But if applicant A got hired he'd wear long sleeves, and in the Florida summer that is hell. I am miserable in my short sleeved uniform.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 29, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> who would you hire?
> 
> applicant "A"
> 
> ...


 
If 2 MBA grads show up for a job and one has worked for 6 years as a file clerk but has visible tattoos, which applicant do you think a Fortune 500 company will hire?

A company should not have to bend its standards or break its own policies/rules it has in place to maintain some professsionalism that is expected by the clients it provides a service to. If you can not conform to a few dress codes, what is to say you will conform to the standards set by the medical director when it comes to medical care? You may believe those don't apply to you also.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 29, 2009)

*Posting about tattoos is like posting about light bars.*

You want to memorialize something or someone, write a poem or a blog. You want to have ink (or, in jail, pencil pigments and spit) stuck into your skin with a sharp thingee permanently, quit crying or trying to act like a conniseur. Except for warriors and inmates it's a juvenile affectation; you get 'em, deal with 'em.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 29, 2009)

what's the big deal with long sleeves? i am from AZ and live in okinawa japan... which is about 90 degrees with 100% humidity and from what i have heard from people who live in florida is that okinawa is worse. i wear long sleeves all day... Im outside all day long... its not bad at all... 

a juvenile affection, huh? wow... 

OK... OK i have to clear something up.... when people say "visible tattoos" what do you mean? when i say visible i mean on the hands and on the neck and face.... to someone else it might mean on the arm (which can easily be covered by sleeves)... what's the deal?

by the way i have contacted most of the major EMS companies and all have said that the tattoo must be covered with long sleeves so unless you have you have a tat on your hand, neck, or face your good...


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 29, 2009)

*HN Corpsman, I excluded "warriors".*

That includes wingwiper/zoomies, jarheads, squids, and groundpounders.
I discovered our unit's fliers' tattoo when we were giving them gamma globulin shots.
Oh, yeah, I forgot. Holocaust/death camp survivors too.


----------



## bunkie (Aug 29, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> You want to memorialize something or someone, write a poem or a blog. You want to have ink (or, in jail, pencil pigments and spit) stuck into your skin with a sharp thingee permanently, quit crying or trying to act like a conniseur. Except for warriors and inmates it's a juvenile affectation; you get 'em, deal with 'em.



There are some "memorials" That go deeper then a poem or a blog. 



HNcorpsman said:


> what's the big deal with long sleeves? i am from AZ and live in okinawa japan... which is about 90 degrees with 100% humidity and from what i have heard from people who live in florida is that okinawa is worse. i wear long sleeves all day... Im outside all day long... its not bad at all...
> 
> a juvenile affection, huh? wow...
> 
> ...



I am so thankful I live in the PNW. I can get away with the long sleeves easier.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 29, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> what's the big deal with long sleeves? i am from AZ and live in okinawa japan... which is about 90 degrees with 100% humidity and from what i have heard from people who live in florida is that okinawa is worse. i wear long sleeves all day... Im outside all day long... its not bad at all...
> 
> a juvenile affection, huh? wow...
> 
> ...


 
Arizona?  I barely broke a sweat there because the heat is "dry".  In Florida it is hot and humid. It all depends on the type of work you do and how long you are in the heat.   

If the company is using short sleeved polos, why should you be so special for them to order the more expensive long sleeve?   If you wanted to pay the extra cost, great. 

Long sleeves are great if you work in an area of healthcare such as EMS which might allow them.  However, if you ever work in a hospital, especially units such as NICU, PICU, surgical units etc, long sleeves will not be tolerated due to infection control.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 29, 2009)

what month were you in arizona... because i simply DONT believe you... sure its dry but you will still sweat while working outside... no ifs and or buts.. and like i said i live in okinawa japan which is said to be WORSE than florida... and it aint to bad to wear long sleeves. 

you can always wear long sleeves under the polo...

mycroft... it doesn't matter if one is a "warrior" or not... getting a tattoo is NOT a juvenile affection, sure some get them because of it.. but MOST do not... what if i was in the peace corps which according to you is not a warrior... and got a tattoo that signified me being in the peace corps? according to you that automatically makes it a juvenile affection... give me a break!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 29, 2009)

Florida is HORRID in the middle of the summer, it's hot, humid, and you're getting eaten alive by mosquitos. It's very wet, you always feel like you're in a dryer.

Who cares if arizona or japan is worse??? I don't. Long sleeves are uncomfortable to work outside in during a floridian summer, any type of patient outside has you soaked with sweat.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Aug 29, 2009)

well i do...


----------



## EMSLaw (Sep 4, 2009)

You can always wear these to cover up your ink.  

Instead, you will look like a burn victim. h34r:


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 4, 2009)

that stuff looks worse than the an actual tattoo sleeve


----------



## bunkie (Sep 4, 2009)

I talked to my instructor last night about my tattoos and he didn't feel I'd have any trouble with them. That at worse I'd be able to skate by with long sleeves. So I'd just check with your area. This thread had me unnecessarily freaked out and worried over my tattoos. I feel a lot less worried now. :blush:


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 4, 2009)

exactly there really shouldn't be an issue if the tat can be covered by long sleeves...


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm waiting till I pass my EMT test to start thinking of a EMT tattoo. 

Just gives me time to make the PERFECT design. ^_^


----------



## kittaypie (Sep 4, 2009)

MIkePrekopa said:


> I'm waiting till I pass my EMT test to start thinking of a EMT tattoo.
> 
> Just gives me time to make the PERFECT design. ^_^




make sure you spend some time working in the EMS field to see if you actually like it before you get it permanently inked on your body.


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 5, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> make sure you spend some time working in the EMS field to see if you actually like it before you get it permanently inked on your body.



I second that!  Seen too many people all gung ho, work a couple months and get totally burnt out, slogging along cause they need the money, and can't get anything else.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 5, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> exactly there really shouldn't be an issue if the tat can be covered by long sleeves...



Yep, my instructors only issue with sleeves was that I might get hot.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 5, 2009)

nah... i have to wear long sleeves here in japan... with 90 degrees of heat and 100% humidity all day every day... its aint that bad... and depending on how lax the uniform regs  you can always roll the sleeves up a bit...


----------



## bunkie (Sep 7, 2009)

This isn't mine. But I stumbled over it while I was on deviant art. I was so impressed I had to share. 

http://fav.me/d243tgl


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 8, 2009)

yeah i like that... too colorful though i think it would look sick black and white


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 8, 2009)

i think this is cool but without the EMS part...


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Sep 9, 2009)

EMTguy69 said:


> That's a nice Tattoo, detox187.  I have the Star of Life with the Cadeuces in the center....I get alot of compliments from it.....although there once was this one guy who asked me if my tat had something to do with the KKK.....I was like What the F****?!, then I said "No, it has nothing to do with the KKK, it's the star of life which you see on an ambulance with the Cadeuces...which is the medical symbol.....then he was like "Oh....cool..." LMAO!!!!!



Actually, the Caduceus (also known as the Staff of Mercury) was used as a printer's mark. It has nothing to do with the medical field. The symbol in the center of the Star Of Life is the Staff of Asclepius.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 9, 2009)

HNcorpsman said:


> i think this is cool but without the EMS part...



Yeah its nice. But the wings are a bit much for me. Would def look good as a tat though.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 9, 2009)

I was looking into medical id tattoos instead of my bracelet when I saw these. They'd be cool to have the medical condition removed and just as a symbol for ems instead... some pretty interesting ones out there.

http://jasonclaydunn.typepad.com/.a/6a00d834518e3b69e2010536c8036e970b-popup

http://api.ning.com/files/UPLxZP18H...NRx1ROW-AEkmd70hKIzbMooFDSrq*Hg1/P5020122.JPG


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 9, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I was looking into medical id tattoos instead of my bracelet when I saw these. They'd be cool to have the medical condition removed and just as a symbol for ems instead... some pretty interesting ones out there.
> 
> http://jasonclaydunn.typepad.com/.a/6a00d834518e3b69e2010536c8036e970b-popup
> 
> http://api.ning.com/files/UPLxZP18H...NRx1ROW-AEkmd70hKIzbMooFDSrq*Hg1/P5020122.JPG



I like the 2nd one




HNcorpsman said:


> i think this is cool but without the EMS part...



Niiiiiice


----------



## fiddlesticks (Sep 10, 2009)

i wish i could see the pic. i have a star of life but its on my back so no one can see it.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Sep 10, 2009)

No tats for me, the police use them to identify you h34r:


----------



## Summit (Sep 10, 2009)

I wonder what percent of MDs and RNs get tattoos relating to their profession...


----------



## kittaypie (Sep 10, 2009)

Summit said:


> I wonder what percent of MDs and RNs get tattoos relating to their profession...



one of the ER nurses i know has her upper arm tattooed with syringes, pills and pill bottles, a stethoscope and a nurse hat. sounds kind of weird but it's actually really beautiful.


----------



## NEMed2 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have 2 now, both on my lower back & plan on getting more.  They both represent something that means a lot to me and a part of my life that I always want to remember.  All of mine can/will be hidden with a t-shirt.

For those of you who don't like them, don't look at them, don't ask me about them, don't date me, whatever suits you. They are there for me, no one else.  I don't think I will ever regret my ink, even when I'm 60+.


----------



## NEMed2 (Sep 10, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> one of the ER nurses i know has her upper arm tattooed with syringes, pills and pill bottles, a stethoscope and a nurse hat. sounds kind of weird but it's actually really beautiful.



Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Sep 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I dont understand why people want to tattoo themselves with a symbol that represents something you may or may not be doing next year.



For many people the tattoo isn't about what they will or will not be doing in the future, it is a celebration of what they have achieved. Regardless of whether it is something you did today, yesterday or ten years ago. That mark will always be your rememberance to what you have accomplished. Take mine for example, I got my dragon done when I moved out in High School. It was my symbolism for freedom and a better life. I got my second after my first major fire. I never got it completely finished, but now i have something to add to for my next memorable moment.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 18, 2009)

dragonjbynight said:


> For many people the tattoo isn't about what they will or will not be doing in the future, it is a celebration of what they have achieved. Regardless of whether it is something you did today, yesterday or ten years ago. That mark will always be your rememberance to what you have accomplished. Take mine for example, I got my dragon done when I moved out in High School. It was my symbolism for freedom and a better life. I got my second after my first major fire. I never got it completely finished, but now i have something to add to for my next memorable moment.



I completely agree.


----------



## HNcorpsman (Sep 19, 2009)

agreed... and no one likes narrow minded people...


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 19, 2009)

What is the average age of those that agree? 18 - 20? 

Many still list themselves as students which means they still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2009)

NEMed2 said:


> I have 2 now, both on my lower back & plan on getting more.  They both represent something that means a lot to me and a part of my life that I always want to remember.  All of mine can/will be hidden with a t-shirt.
> 
> For those of you who don't like them, *don't look at them*, don't ask me about them, don't date me, whatever suits you. They are there for me, no one else.  I don't think I will ever regret my ink, even when I'm 60+.



It's kind of hard not to look at tattoos when they are in highly visible places or the wearer refuses to cover them.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> What is the average age of those that agree? 18 - 20?
> 
> Many still list themselves as students which means they still have a lot to learn.



Are you asking for actual or mental age??


----------



## bunkie (Sep 19, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> What is the average age of those that agree? 18 - 20?
> 
> Many still list themselves as students which means they still have a lot to learn.



Age is not an indication of maturity. Either is education status.


----------



## Devil Dog 0451 (Sep 27, 2009)

From what I've read on this site it seems that tattoos are okay with most employers as long as they can be covered and/or are not offensive? 

So would a tattoo on the upper arm/shoulder area be acceptable? It would be completely covered when wearing a shirt.

Sorry for the repetitiveness of this question lol


----------



## Sapphyre (Sep 27, 2009)

Devil Dog, that really depends on the employer.  There are apparently some that would prefer no ink at all.  Of course, if your ink can be completely covered by normal clothing, I can't imagine them doing a strip search.  My supervisors didn't know about my ink until I'd been working for almost a year, and it became warm enough that I was wearing tank tops into work, and changing there.


----------



## bunkie (Sep 29, 2009)

Saw this in Deviant Art and thought it was really neat.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 2, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> What is the average age of those that agree? 18 - 20?
> 
> Many still list themselves as students which means they still have a lot to learn.



I am just about 30, student emt, but long out of school..lol


----------



## HNcorpsman (Oct 3, 2009)

thats probably one of the best fire/EMS tattoos i have seen...


----------



## twinstar_ca (Oct 4, 2009)

my tat.. left upper arm... a year old..


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 11, 2009)

Left Arm


----------



## oneluv79 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine is finally done now......pic posted on my page in my album....

oneluv79


----------



## nomofica (Oct 17, 2009)

Finally got my tattoo done a couple days ago.
$10 to anyone who knows what it means.


----------



## crossatwood (Oct 18, 2009)

on my back left it's about the size of a sheet of paper:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=30134280&id=179700154
Two of my four ermergo on my right shoulder means arise in latin


----------



## crossatwood (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/photo.php?pid=30000750&id=179700154 try that.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 6, 2009)

Saw this one on google.


----------



## RescueYou (Nov 6, 2009)

hmmm....interesting


----------

